# Help!!!



## -BB- (May 15, 2008)

So I was walking to school with my mom and we heard a kitteh cry! My mom checked in this opening and i checked behind trees and under a car, nothing. On my way back, just with my sisters I saw the kitty under the car in a spear tire! A dude ame to try helping me get it ( I said it was my kitty) and I went home after half an hour there. I went back and they had gotten the kitty ut but gave it too a lady in front. They told me to go get it I said I'll ask my mom 1st. So i waited till she came on break at work and my mom said...To let them keep it   . I was going back and saw this white kitten really skinny at this aboundened house so cute but really shy. I gave it a can of food and went home. I need advice on how to trap it and take it home...clean it...... My dad doesn't live with us no more so it'll be ok for me to have


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

If your mother allows you to have it, and it doesn't belong to someone else, she can probably borrow a humane trap from the Humane Society. Then you put some strong smelling cat food in the trap, and put the trap where the kitten can find it...hidden a bit by bushes. 

It is important to feed the kitten daily, and when your mother sets the trap, to check it often. The kitten will be very frightenend. Your mother should put a towel over the trap to calm down the kitten. She will have to be checked by a vet, as she might have a contagious disease. This is necessary to protect other pets and the kitten herself.

If the kitten is healthy, keep her in a quiet dimly lighted room, and vist her many times a day. Just take in her food and sit quietly. Let her decide when she trusts you enough to be petted. Moving the food a bit closer to you a bit every few days will help. Interactive toys, such as Da Bird will encourage her also.

I hope all goes well. Let us know.


----------



## furmew (Sep 5, 2008)

If you do catch the cat and it doesn't have a collar, PLEASE take it to a shelter to see if it is microchipped-- they will check for free. 

Be careful when trapping unknown felines...


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Most likely this isnt someone cat. Since there are estimated 7 million feral cat in the US alone! When you take it to the vet or Humane Society to be spayed/neutered ask them to check for a chip. 

you could check in the neighborhood for any posters about this missing kitten? Or look on the web to see if it is posted in the missing pet section

Im glad you are going to help this kitten. Once you set the trap keep checking it often. Dont leave it trapped in there too long before you bring it home.


----------

